# Neue Mitbewohner! Süßwassergarnelen und Wandermuscheln



## Christine (29. Apr. 2009)

Hallo Ihr Lieben!

Heute sind meine neuen Mitbewohner eingetroffen - die wollte ich Euch nicht vorenthalten:



 

 

 

Es handelt sich um Süßwassergarnelen (Atyaephyra desmaresti ) und Wandermuscheln (Dreissena polymorpha ).


----------



## elkop (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Neue Mitbewohner!*

hallo christine,
du hast die __ muscheln sicher beim wirbellosen-auktionshaus oder wie das heißt erstanden, oder? die wollen mit österreichern nix zu tun haben:troet 
und bei uns gibts so einen versand leider nicht. dort bei den wirbellosen, wo ich beim googeln hingekommen bin, fehlen von den vorhandenen 100 stück genau drei, das sind sicher die deinigen drei  

hast du erfahren mit den muschelchen?


----------



## Christine (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Neue Mitbewohner!*

Hallo Elke,

das tut mir leid, dass sie mir Dir nix zu tun haben wollen. Kennst Du nicht jemanden auf der anderen Seite der Grenze, der Dir welche mitbringt?

Ich habe noch keine Erfahrungen mit denen, aber sie sollen ja bei uns wachsen und gedeihen. Ich hoffe ganz fest, dass sie das auch tun, denn im Engelhardt sind sie mit aufgeführt.


----------



## juvoni (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Neue Mitbewohner!*

hey blumenelse,
sag mal funktioniert das mit den garnelen im teich? das wäre ja eine witzige sache wenn die dort rumkrabbeln. was ist im winter mit den tierchen?


----------



## Christine (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Neue Mitbewohner!*

Hallo Volker,

es sollte funktionieren, wenn der Teich so tief ist, dass sie überwintern können. Die kleinen Burschen sind bei uns heimisch und kommen aus einer Teichzucht. 

Monika (Biotopfan) hat welche in ihrem Teich und es scheint zu funktionieren. Vielleicht meldet sie sich ja noch mal zum Thema.


----------



## juvoni (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Neue Mitbewohner! Süßwassergarnelen und Wandermuscheln*

wie verhalten sie sich mit ca. 15 stck. bitterlingen? dann würde ich mir auch welche besorgen......denk das ist sehr schön im teich


----------



## Christine (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Neue Mitbewohner! Süßwassergarnelen und Wandermuscheln*

Also, ich denke, mit den Bitterlingen ist das soweit kein Problem, größere Fische, Koi z.B., haben die wohl eher auf der Speisekarte. Noch hab ich die kleinen und die Bitterlinge nicht zusammen - aber die Garnelen sind sowas von schnell  und zu groß für meine Fische.


----------



## juvoni (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Neue Mitbewohner! Süßwassergarnelen und Wandermuscheln*

Na dann brauch ich von Dir nur noch den Tipp wo bekommt man die schönen Tierchen her?


----------



## juvoni (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Neue Mitbewohner! Süßwassergarnelen und Wandermuscheln*

Ich habe mir eben Deine schönen Bilder angeguckt. Die Köcherfliegenlarve frißt ja alles was grün ist.....was kann man dagegen machen?


----------



## Christine (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Neue Mitbewohner! Süßwassergarnelen und Wandermuscheln*



juvoni schrieb:


> Na dann brauch ich von Dir nur noch den Tipp wo bekommt man die schönen Tierchen her?



 Ich hab sie *hier* erstanden. Der gleiche Verkäufer bietet auch die __ Muscheln an.



juvoni schrieb:


> Ich habe mir eben Deine schönen Bilder angeguckt. Die Köcherfliegenlarve frißt ja alles was grün ist.....was kann man dagegen machen?



 Einige nehmen sie als Angelköder, ich hab sie an den Igel verfüttert


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Neue Mitbewohner! Süßwassergarnelen und Wandermuscheln*

Hi Christine,

Wer verkäuft den Wandermuscheln für den Gartenteich?. Das ein so aggressiv invasiver Neubürger überhaupt verkauft werden darf müßte unter Strafe gestellt werden. Einem solchen Händler gehörte die Lizenz entzogen

@juvoni: Zur Familiengründung bei Bitterlingen sind Wandermuscheln nicht geeignet, eher tragen sie zum weiteren verschwinden der Bitterlinge bei (indem sie Maler- und Schwanenmuscheln überwachsen und damit zum absterben bringen) - oder meintest Du die verträglichkeit mit den Nelen

MfG Frank


----------



## TwoCent (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Neue Mitbewohner! Süßwassergarnelen und Wandermuscheln*

Sind die Garnelen Immun gegen die Krebspest?

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Christine (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Neue Mitbewohner! Süßwassergarnelen und Wandermuscheln*

Hallo Frank,

da hast Du mich aber erschreckt, denn ich habe größten Respekt vor Deinem Wissen, doch ich bin nicht ganz sicher, ob Du die __ Wandermuschel und ihren Einfluß in Europa ein wenig überbewertest. 

Jetzt habe ich über eine Stunde zum Thema "Wandermuscheln" gelesen - finden konnte ich folgendes: In Deutschland nachgewiesen seit Anfang des 19. Jahrhunderts, zwar Nahrungskonkurrent der einheimischen Muschelarten, jedoch nicht maßgeblich für deren Schwund (Hauptfaktor hier war doch eher die industrielle Gewässerverschmutzung). Interessant war dies hier:



> _Der Rückgang der heimischen Flussmuscheln wird der Wandermuschel angelastet. Ein Massenbesatz mit Wandermuscheln würde angeblich die großen Flussmuscheln förmlich ersticken. Ein Beleg dafür fehlt. Die Flussmuscheln nehmen an der Havel trotz Massenvermehrung der Wandermuschel wieder zu!_


(Quelle: _Naturhistorische Gesellschaft Nürnberg_)


Trotzdem bin ich verunsichert - was soll ich mit meinen drei kleinen __ Muscheln jetzt also tun?


----------



## Redlisch (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Neue Mitbewohner! Süßwassergarnelen und Wandermuscheln*

Hiho !


blumenelse schrieb:


> Trotzdem bin ich verunsichert - was soll ich mit meinen drei kleinen __ Muscheln jetzt also tun?



Meinst du etwa die wandern in das nächste Gewässer ? 

Behalte sie und Pflege sie gut, wie du es vor hattest ...

Axel


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Neue Mitbewohner! Süßwassergarnelen und Wandermuscheln*

Hi Christine,

die __ Wandermuschel ist zwar schon seit rund 100 jahren eingeschleppt, doch richtig invasiv ist sie erst in den letzten 20 Jahren geworden, seitdem die Flüsse/Seen wieder deutlich sauberer geworden sind (alles was eingeleit vorher geklärt wird). Ich selbst hab schon einige __ Muscheln gesehen wo an die 50 Wandermuscheln dranklebten. Die suchen halt was festes wo sie sich dran festheften können. andere große Muscheln werden da scheinbar bevorzug genommen

MfG frank


----------



## goldfisch (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Neue Mitbewohner! Süßwassergarnelen und Wandermuscheln*

Hallo,
die __ Wandermuschel sind nach meinen Erinnerungen vor ca. 30 Jahren plötzlich in den Mecklenburger Seen massenhaft aufgetaucht. Das war die Zeit als ich mit meinen Eltern dort immer Zelten war. Von einen Jahr auf das nächste sahen alle Holzpfähle und Stege aus wie Miesmuschelbänke. Ich habe mir dann immer welche mit fürs Aquarium mit nach Hause genommen.
Irgendwann später sind sie genau so plötzlich verschwunden. Ich kenne jetzt kein Vorkommen mehr.
mfg Jürgen


----------



## benni (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Neue Mitbewohner! Süßwassergarnelen und Wandermuscheln*



TwoCent schrieb:


> Sind die Garnelen Immun gegen die Krebspest?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Holger



Was haben Garnelen mit der Krebspest zu tun. Es gibt ja auch keine Hunde mit Katzenschnupfen - zumindest wäre mir das nicht bekannt. 

Habe vor ein paar Jahren auch die Garnele eingesetzt, ca. 100 Stk. 
Seitdem hab ich leider nie mehr eine gesehen


----------



## Biotopfan (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Neue Mitbewohner! Süßwassergarnelen und Wandermuscheln*

Hallo, meine Garnelen hab ich auch niewieder gesehen, was aber nix heißen soll, weil mein Teich stark verkrautet ist...
Man könnte höchstens mal den Spagettitest machen...
http://aquamax-weblog.blogspot.com/2008/09/der-chef-empfiehlt-spaghetti-con.html
Garnelenhalter machen so inventur...Einfach eine Spagetti in den Bodengrund stecken, fotogravieren, zählen und nach angemessener Zeit die Spagetti entfernen, damit sie nicht das Wasser versaut...
Letztes Jahr hab ich extra die Pumpe nicht aufgestellt, weil sie 1000de von Microskopisch kleinen Larven absetzen, die sich ausschließlich von Plankton ernähren...Deshalb kann man sie auch im Aq nur halten, nicht vermehren... Da hat man dann ähnlich wie bei __ Muscheln ein Futterproblem...
Dieses Jahr werde ich die Pumpe wieder anschmeißen... Da Garnelen Filter und Pumpen über alles lieben, werde ich dann merken, ob noch welche da sind...Meine Pumpe steht in einem Pflanzkorb, wo sich auch beim rausnehmen immer Libellenlarven und sonstiges Getier sammelt...
Apropo Libellenlarven... Vielleicht sind die Garnelen ja auch von denen gefressen worden, bevor sie sich vermeheren konnten...
Ich guckmal... Warscheinlich war die Investition für den A.....
VG Biotopfan


----------



## elkop (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Neue Mitbewohner! Süßwassergarnelen und Wandermuscheln*

muss zum thema was erzählen:
gestern nachmittag kommt der nachbarssohn von einem tauchgang in einem badesee nahe linz zurück und was bringt er da mit? zwei große teichmuscheln, auf einer sitzt eine jener wandermuscheln, die christine gerade erstanden hat, nur etwas kleiner, so ca 1,5 cm groß. 

der nachbar hat einen goldfischteich und hat sich schon solche __ muscheln reingesetzt, ich möchte das - abgesehen davon, dass die entnahme aus der natur bei uns in österreich sicher auch verboten ist - aber nicht machen, weil 1. meine latschen zu klein ist und 2. man sich möglicherweise milben damit einschleppt. 

was meint ihr zu diesem fall? was soll ich nun mit den zwei schönheiten machen? ich fürchte, wenn ich das geschenk zurückgebe, schmeißt der nachbarssohn die muscheln womöglich auf den komposthaufen oder sowas


----------



## TwoCent (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neue Mitbewohner! Süßwassergarnelen und Wandermuscheln*



benni schrieb:


> Was haben Garnelen mit der Krebspest zu tun.



In meinem Teich sind Kamberkrebse durch den Vorbesitzer.
Daher meine Frage. 
Wäre doch doof wenn ich Garnelen einsetzen würde und die sterben dann an der Krebspest, oder?

Nur habe ich noch einmal nachgedacht habe 
Da es ein Naturteich mitten in der Botanik ist setze ich dort keine anderen Tiere aus.
Mal abgesehen von einheimischen Fischen.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Annett (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neue Mitbewohner!*

Moin.

Ich wurde nachdrücklich darum gebeten, hier eine Ergänzung einzufügen.
Darum das Aufwärmen des etwas angestaubten Themas. 



elkop schrieb:


> hallo christine,
> du hast die __ muscheln sicher beim wirbellosen-auktionshaus oder wie das heißt erstanden, oder? die wollen mit österreichern nix zu tun haben:troet
> und bei uns gibts so einen versand leider nicht. dort bei den wirbellosen, wo ich beim googeln hingekommen bin, fehlen von den vorhandenen 100 stück genau drei, das sind sicher die deinigen drei
> 
> hast du erfahren mit den muschelchen?


Und hier der *Hinweis:*


> ...
> könnten Sie bitte so nett sein und im Beitrag von elkop darauf hinweisen, dass eine Anmeldung bei Wirbellosen-Auktionshaus inzwischen auch für Österreich möglich ist! Ich finde, das sollten Ihre Mitglieder unbedingt wissen! Es war nie so, dass wir mit Österreichern nichts zu tun haben wollten, aber wir mussten vorher einiges abklären. Wir unterstützen sogar den Austrian Aquanet Garnelentag in Österreich:
> 
> http://www.austria-aqua.net/Content-...ge-pid-25.html
> ...



Ich wollte nicht einfach im Beitrag von Elke herum editieren, darum dieser Weg über das Zitat.


----------



## mitch (2. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Neue Mitbewohner! Süßwassergarnelen und Wandermuscheln*

Hallo Christine,

gibts die __ Muscheln noch ?

das hier sind Schalen von _Dreissena polymorpha_die in großen Vorkommen am Gardasee zu finden sind. 

 

Das ist schon echt lustig - man fährt nur in den Urlaub und findet überall Teich  


ich hab hier noch was uber die Muschel gefunden:  Die Wandermuschel im Oderhaff


----------



## Christine (2. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Neue Mitbewohner! Süßwassergarnelen und Wandermuscheln*

Hallo Mitch,

ich habe keine Ahnung - ich habe schon länger keine mehr gesehen. Aber vor einiger Zeit habe ich eine eiertragende Garnele (oder sowas ähnliches) gesehen.


----------

